# Surgery on August 16



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi everyone. I had my biopsy on Wednesday and the initial diagnosis was not cancer, but they have to send the stuff off and get it back to say for sure. Right now, surgery is set for Aug 16, but I'm already feeling depressed and stressed about it. I'm trying to stay strong, but its been a battle this last week with the biopsy and situations at work and home.

Anyways, I just wanted to let you all know. I think the biopsy tests are due back tomorrow or Tuesday and I will post about them then. Thanks so much to everyone who has replied to my posts and thanks for this forum. I've learned so much from reading the information on here.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm hoping the final results show benign result...keep us updated!


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

Best of luck.... sending positive energy your way - please keep us posted.
Sue


----------



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

Best of luck to you - there is plenty of support here if you need it. The idea of surgery is scary, but so many of us here have been through it and come out the other side to tell the story. You will be fine xx


----------

